# Bulls vs. Sonics game thread, the one in kansas!



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

When? 12:00 PM Today.
Why? To play a basketball game.
Who? The Chicago Bulls and the Seattle Supersonics.
Where? Kansas.

Starting Lineups:

Sonics-

Ridnour (will not play) PG
Ray Allen
Rashard Lewis
Nick Collison
Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhooooummmmaaaaad Saer Sene!

Bulls-

PG-Chris Duhon
SG-Luol Deng
SF-Chris Duhon
PF-Chris Duhon
C- Chris Duhon

Key Bench Players:

Chris Duhon
Chris Duhon
Chris Duhon
Chris Duhon
Chris Duhon
Chris Duhon
Chris Duhon

Team Divinity:

Savior- Thabo Sefolosha
Missionary- Andres Nocioni


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

Thank God the Bears aren't on today, otherwise I'd have a scheduling conflict here.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

1PM, not 12PM.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Is this on WGN Superstation as well?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I think it is only WGN local.

I don't get why, for Bulls games in the past it seems like only some or on Superstation, but all the baseball games seem to be


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, they don't list any WGN games for the entire season as WGN Superstation.

Man, that means I won't get any of those. I hope they don't make it all local.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If your looking for something to do in the next horu to make the time pass, turn on MTV and watch Real World/Road Rules Challenge: The Duel...its close to a sport.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

GOooooooooooooo TYRUS!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

At the risk of sounding like GBF, is there any online audio link for these preseason games for us that don't get the local WGN? 
I'm only asking once.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

NBA.com has the live audio feed working for this game. The Chicago feed is not working, but the Seattle feed is. I can't wait.

http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Hmm. I'm guessing there wont be any live stats either. Because it's not a NBA venue. This day just keeps getting better and better...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The PA announcer said Kirk Hinrich is 63 inches tall! Yikes...were going to need to cut him, 5'3" just ain't gonna cut it!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Interesting, they used the Bulls music/intro, guess techinically we're the home team. Benny the Bull in the house. Is that the Kansas PA announcer or ours too?


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

JRose5 said:


> At the risk of sounding like GBF, is there any online audio link for these preseason games for us that don't get the local WGN?
> I'm only asking once.



Yes, the sonics broadcast is working.

Go to Listen on nba.com under the bulls/sonics game, then click on Sonics (not bulls).

better than nothing


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> The PA announcer said Kirk Hinrich is 63 inches tall! Yikes...were going to need to cut him, 5'3" just ain't gonna cut it!


According to the audio feed, Collison listens to Ice Cube to get pumped up before the game. He lacidasical approach reminds me of Cube in Friday to be honest. Haha.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> NBA.com has the live audio feed working for this game. The Chicago feed is not working, but the Seattle feed is. I can't wait.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html


Cool, got it on, thanks.


Foul on Kirk already.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The clock doesn't work!


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL listen to all the boos at fouls by hinrich/collison


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I don't like what I see out of Hinrich so far. Maybe its just because they're at Kansas, but he has to get his head out of his ***. He isn't hustling, and he is acting like he's the man, and isn't bringing any substance to back it up. He's acting like he's a star, when he's not.

Oh yeah, Ben Wallace with the nice dunk!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG that was awesome by Ben W


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

I knew I recognized this voice. It's Dave Locke!


----------



## synergy825 (Apr 28, 2005)

Ben Gordon should have passed on that fastbreak....he had Wallace and Deng there. I love Wallace though. If we're going to be successful this season, Gordon and Hinrich need to hit their outside shots more consistently.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Bulls look very sloppy to start, the first unit giving problems again. Again Wallace and maybe Deng look like the only ones that have a clue on offense.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Wallace is the ****, can't believe the Pistons let him go.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh and Gordon has looked downright awful so far in the preseason...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo's in !


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Thabo in, I knew I was feeling a little numb


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, Nocioni and Thabo coming in at the same time. I thought that Skiles said he was goin to space their entrances into games in order to not overload the game with so much awesomeness at once.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Thabo and Noc should bring in some much needed energy.

Does anyone know the score?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Red thinks that either Gordon or Wallace are really Deng..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jesus with the finger roll!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Thabo scores!

15-14 Bulls


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Thabos first NBA FG was a sweet one!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks like he did that lay-up in slow motion


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dammit, why don't we just hand the ball to Thabo every play and let him go to work!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Technical on Thabo! You can't give a technical for turning water into wine...gay!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Noc > Deng


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Andres looks like an assassin today. I don't think his last 3 shots even touched the rim. All swishes.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

omg, our best players other than wallace are by far deng and noc...

we need to play them together


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

28-26 after Q1.
Not too bad.

It sounds like Nocioni is playing well again, good to see he's been on for the first two games.
Has Gordon been putrid again?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Crummy 1st quarter by the Bulls, but Noc finishes STRONG to keep them close


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow! Noc is awesome!

He's instant energy. We need to play him A LOT this season.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

He called him Tyrese Thomas. How was that dunk? I can't see it.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, I can't believe the way he attacked the basket. I am now extremely pumped, the kid looks special.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus needs to put on some more upperbody strength. He can get to the hole, but with more strength, instead of just a foul, thats going to be a foul and a poster.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Thabo doesn't look as confident on the offensive end as he does on D....hopefully that comes in time.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

where I can follow the game via internet - no live boxscore at nba.com, espn.com or yahoo.com

perhaps free radio?

I'm from germany so I can't follow it via tv.

thanks for your help.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Tyrus opening some eyes (mainly mine!), I was afraid of a Tyson esque offensive game, completely different so far


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone listening on the radio? For some reason I can't get my radio to receive that station....how does Neil sound on FM?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

bullsger said:


> where I can follow the game via internet - no live boxscore at nba.com, espn.com or yahoo.com
> 
> perhaps free radio?
> 
> ...


NBA.com has a free live feed, the Chicago one wasn't working so I'm listening to the Seattle feed.

http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Viktar Khryapa is pretty hairy.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Love Tyrus but damn, can we get a ONE handed dunk on a fastbreak please?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

LOL @ Viktor drawing the charge in his first 10 seconds..

He did that the last game also


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

We. Are. So. Deep.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> NBA.com has a free live feed, the Chicago one wasn't working so I'm listening to the Seattle feed.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html


yes the Seattle feed works. thank you. :banana:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Anyone listening on the radio? For some reason I can't get my radio to receive that station....how does Neil sound on FM?


No Chicago radio today. I think WCKG does the next home game as their first (Friday?)

Speaking of that, their site sucks, can't find one mention of the Bulls


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

You see that move Tyrus just did?

If our guards and forwards did that more, we'd be ALOT better.

And he HITS his free throws

think that's about 8 pts for Ty so far

And I ReALLY like Viktor, he does alot of LITTLE things that may not show up in the boxscore


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Tyrus has definitely looked the most impressive out of anyone today.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

How's Robert Swift's hair look?
Majestic?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

gets a steal, starts the fastbreak, goes behind the back then dishes to kirk for the easy 2?

Tyrus = going to be a beast


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I know its just preseason, but its pretty amazing to see players being subbed in and subbed out constantly and seeing very little if any drop off in talent on both ends.

Whats amazing, is when Skiles gets his rotations set and each group grows cohesive together....we are going to be damn good.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> How's Robert Swift's hair look?
> Majestic?


If that's what you want to call it


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

That's a Nocioni special right there on the traveling call


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The only player who hasn't impressed is Thabo. He looks too unathletic and doesn't seem to have much of a shot. His man-to-mad D looks really bad. The guy is too slow.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> The only player who hasn't impressed is Thabo. He looks too unathletic and doesn't seem to have much of a shot. His man-to-mad D looks really bad. The guy is too slow.


Yeah, it's pretty early

But right now he's looking horrible this preseason

Once Ray Allen scored on Thabo easily the first time, he just kept going at him


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

did i just hear the sonice broadcaster say " hinrich and gordon arn't very good shooters"...??

did i hear that right??


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> did i just hear the sonice broadcaster say " hinrich and gordon arn't very good shooters"...??
> 
> did i hear that right??


Yeah... I heard that.

David Locke is known for his "out there" statements but I still think he's a good commentator.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> did i just hear the sonice broadcaster say " hinrich and gordon arn't very good shooters"...??
> 
> did i hear that right??


yep, they said it

lol I'd assume that ball is still a problem for them


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's in his typical preseason mode. Can't make a shot and other parts of his offensive game look off too. D looks very good though.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Ben's in his typical preseason mode. Can't make a shot and other parts of his offensive game look off too. D looks very good though.


His D looks better than Thabo's at the SG, I'll say that much


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> His D looks better than Thabo's at the SG, I'll say that much


Thabo's D can only get better. Remember that his only a rookie, and no rookie has ever really come in and become a lock down defender ever in the league. To become a good defender is alot harder than to become a good scorer, because you need to know different players tendencies plus you need respect from the referees also. So its going to take a few years before Thabo gets to use all his defensive tools to full effect..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Thabo's D can only get better. Remember that his only a rookie, and no rookie has ever really come in and become a lock down defender ever in the league. To become a good defender is alot harder than to become a good scorer, because you need to know different players tendencies plus you need respect from the referees also. So its going to take a few years before Thabo gets to use all his defensive tools to full effect..


I honestly doubt if he'll ever have the foot speed to even be an average defender. The guy is just really, really slow.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bleh, Sonics announcer says Gordon is 1-7 today, and is not a good shooter period.
Ben isn't doing much to prove him wrong today, hopefully he comes around by Halloween.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyrus is a freak of nature and he just jumps recklessly. He's a candidate to be a chronic ankle sprainer.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Couple of things :

P.J. can score in the low post, and not just jumpers but he rises above his man and lays it in quite easily. That'll help

Ben Wallace has handles?! lol he crossed collison over. He also hit the SWEET hook shot in the first half.

Our front court is ALOT better IMO.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

JRose5 said:


> Bleh, Sonics announcer says Gordon is 1-7 today, and is not a good shooter period.
> Ben isn't doing much to prove him wrong today, hopefully he comes around by Halloween.


The kid's a vet and one of the most proven shooters in the nba.

I doubt he feels he has to prove anything in the preseason and especially to seattle announcers lol

pay those guys no mind


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet move and dish by Ben!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

To the people that said that getting Wallace for Chandler would be a wash offensively, shame on you.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Ben G has been active this quarter


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The ROY said:


> P.J. can score in the low post, and not just jumpers but he rises above his man and lays it in quite easily. That'll help


He's definitely got some moves by I wish the guy could jump. He can barely get 3 inches off the floor.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> To the people that said that getting Wallace for Chandler would be a wash offensively, shame on you.


Some folks on here tried to bring out statistics to prove Chandler was better than Ben offensively LOL

He's NOWHERE near Ben Wallace on that end....Ben can actually be productive over there if he needs to

Thabo's gettin scorched by Ray Allen...he's definintely schoolin the rook


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> To the people that said that getting Wallace for Chandler would be a wash offensively, shame on you.


X ___________________________


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Thabo is just not impressing me at all on the offensive end. Thats ok because he does look pretty decent on D which means Du can still get his minutes and contribute, and Thabo can come in as a lockdown defender. Honestly, even if he plays like he is right now, hes certainly a better 4th guard then Pargo.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> Thabo is just not impressing me at all on the offensive end. Thats ok because he does look pretty decent on D which means Du can still get his minutes and contribute, and Thabo can come in as a lockdown defender. Honestly, even if he plays like he is right now, hes certainly a better 4th guard then Pargo.


He'll be ok, he just doesn't look very confident out there.

Right now, Ronnie Brewer's looking quite NICE though


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Thabo's passing is outstanding. NOBODY on our team penetrates and dishes like him

Did anyone see Tyrus HOUNDING Lewis? he knocked the ball away but they called a B.S. foul.

Give our rooks some time and their both gonna be impact players this year


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Thabo's walking on water act just begun. As will the Gordon trade ideas.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y isn't TT playing much?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Y isn't TT playing much?


4 fouls, i'm guessing


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Thabo's walking on water act just begun. As will the Gordon trade ideas"

2nd preseason game can't we just stop this silliness. Thabo is up against one of the best SGs in the NBA and is a rookie. I remember hearing the same things about Noci. It does take a while to learn how to play in the NBA. 

david


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

giusd said:


> Thabo's walking on water act just begun. As will the Gordon trade ideas"
> 
> 2nd preseason game can't we just stop this silliness. Thabo is up against one of the best SGs in the NBA and is a rookie. I remember hearing the same things about Noci. It does take a while to learn how to play in the NBA.
> 
> david



Can you think of anyone famous who was reputed to walk on water? If yes, do you think me comparing Thabo to him is a negative?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SMH @ Deng

You penetrate, get that DEEP in the lane, but PASS and get it stolen?! you're 6"9, take the damn ball up.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Sham said:


> Can you think of anyone famous who was reputed to walk on water? If yes, do you think me comparing Thabo to him is a negative?


I do........peter was a fisherman, which means he stunk.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> I do........peter was a fisherman, which means he stunk.


Well there's alllll-ways one, isn't there......


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice block by Tyrus!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Nice block by Tyrus!


 seconded! wow


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Gah DAMN luke is garbage....wow


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Is someone recording this game?

I hope so, because NBA TV isn't always reliable for preseason footage.

Anyone?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Man Kryphka is versatile, hits the open 3, ties the game


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Whose the *** with the red hair on the Sonics?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DAMN Wilkins


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Khyrapa turns his head for a sec and Wilkins blows by and dunks it. Luke gets jumps up in an attempt to defend it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

go Khryapa!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

VICKTOR again! :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't wait when Tyrus dunks on another player.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Man Kryphka is versatile, hits the open 3, ties the game


Khyrapa definintely has Noc's range..

He's been lights out this quarter..

He should be good for atleast 10 ppg next season


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Battle of the redheads:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

LegoHat said:


> Battle of the redheads:



:laugh:


Epic.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was weak stuff from TT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyrus showing the range!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I think TT has outscored Chandler's career this preseason. A jumper! Tie game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TT makes up for his weak layup attempt. 

I want OT!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I enjoy the play of Tyrus Thomas


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> That was weak stuff from TT.


Yeah, u could tell he didn't really know what to do lol

TYRUS TIES THE GAME!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thomas have ice in his veins?


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Woohoo! Tie ballgame!

Defense bulls!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon time!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luke's hand still signaling timeout 20 seconds after the buzzer sounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT baby!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

.2 left.

Draw a tip for TT.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Who do we give the ball to in crunch time now, Barrett or Thomas?

Preseason raises so many questions.......


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Luke's hand still signaling timeout 20 seconds after the buzzer sounds.


is luke for sure in the arena? :angel:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> I enjoy the play of Tyrus Thomas


He adds ALOT of dimenions to our team

INCREDIBLE perimeter defender, he made that kid turn the ball over on the wings 2 times in a row

INCREDIBLE post defender, nasty block on Wilcox

DISRUPTIVE in the passing lanes, he has a steal or two, but also made ball handlers fumble and turnover

goes STRONG to the basket

MONEY from 15-18 ft

shoots FT's with ease

he's gonna be a force


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Barrett!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Barret just has ice water flowing through his veins.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Thabo breaks down the d, misses the layup, and gets the tip in...

He gained confidence in the 2nd half....now he's looking like the Thabo of the summer leagues


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Though Thabo has looked bad, dribbling into traffic etc.... He does have the length and he had a nice block at the baseline.

though he just let Watson right through.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wayne Larrivee is so clueless.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Thabo's setting on 10 pts, 6 asts & 5 rebs

He still isn't looking incredibly STRONG but his passing is ridiculoussss


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Barrett = Pargo v.2


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

13pts, 8rebs, 3asts, 1blk (atleast) & 1stl (atleast) for Tyrus Thomas


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Thabo's setting on 10 pts, 6 asts & 5 rebs
> 
> He still isn't looking incredibly STRONG but his passing is ridiculoussss


Those are pretty good numbers despite all the negative stuff I've been reading on the game threads (here and at realgm). 

I'm so jealous right now. Wish I could watch these games. 

Hopefully spongy helps us out of towners with highlights after this game. :gopray:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The ROY said:


> 13pts, 8rebs, 3asts, 1blk (atleast) & 1stl (atleast) for Tyrus Thomas


Where did you get the stats from? Yahoo and NBA.com are not showing box scores for this game.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

McBulls said:


> Where did you get the stats from? Yahoo and NBA.com are not showing box scores for this game.


Well Wayne said Tyrus had 13, 8 & 3..

Then I remember him having a blk on chris wilcox and a steal earlier so i just put it together


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

My only knocks on TT this game were two of his drives.

On one, he had a clear dunk but chose to lay it up but it wasn't strong enough..

The other move was when he was at the 3 pt line and ran to the hole but didn't know what to do and got blocked

But him hitting that 18 footer with 5 seconds to go was BIG

I could see him with a 12, 6, 1blk, 1stl type season easily


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> I could see him with a 12, 6, 1blk, 1stl type season easily


 Its possible but with Deng and Noce getting most of the minutes at the 3, hopefully Tyrus can pull out numbers like that.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Its possible but with Deng and Noce getting most of the minutes at the 3, hopefully Tyrus can pull out numbers like that.


Wasn't Tyrus planning mainly at PF today?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Wasn't Tyrus planning mainly at PF today?


I dint see most of the Game, but isnt PJ Brown going to get most of the burn at PF with Victor K as his backup, Victor has shown that he can play the possition pretty well.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dint see most of the Game, but isnt PJ Brown going to get most of the burn at PF with Victor K as his backup, Victor has shown that he can play the possition pretty well.


Don't know but Tyrus has been coming in playing PF off the bench to start. Viktor's came in both games as the 8th or 9th man.

Malik comes in for Ben, Tyrus comes in for PJ & Andres comes in for Deng. Been like that the last two games, atleast


----------



## thom_york (Apr 17, 2006)

does anyone have any lineup info and/or boxscore style info for this game, or a general brief review maybe. any of those wud be ace.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Don't know but Tyrus has been coming in playing PF off the bench to start. Viktor's came in both games as the 8th or 9th man.
> 
> Malik comes in for Ben, Tyrus comes in for PJ & Andres comes in for Deng. Been like that the last two games, atleast


Yeah its been like that in the preseason, but nobody for sure knows whats going to happen opening night. Nocioni is not starting over Deng because for some reason Noc is in Skiles dog house or so thats what the media is saying. But with Nocionis contract situation and the grumblings from Noc about starting I would not be surprised if Tyrus doesnt get more burn at SF in the next couple of Games.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

thom_york said:


> does anyone have any lineup info and/or boxscore style info for this game, or a general brief review maybe. any of those wud be ace.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261015004

10 of 12 points in overtime from Schenscher and Barrett.
Thomas 13 pts 8 reb
Hinrich 11 pts 4 ast


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

When has the media said Nocioni was in Skiles dog house? I don't recall reading that anywhere.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Nocioni has been playing competitive ball all summer, he needs a rest.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

RagingBulls316 said:


> When has the media said Nocioni was in Skiles dog house? I don't recall reading that anywhere.



Well I heard from the Score that Noce was upset that Deng was named the started for the Bulls and that Deng was named the starter because Skiles fealt that Deng had a better summer over Nocioni. But who knows all of this could be BS but we dont know for sure.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Each time I watch Viktor Khryapa play, he impresses me more and more. Pax wrangled in a good one before anyone else knew what hit 'em.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Each time I watch Viktor Khryapa play, he impresses me more and more. Pax wrangled in a good one before anyone else knew what hit 'em.


 He also looks alot bigger then I thought. I thought this guy was some skinny Russian Kid who just spots up and shoots, but he looks like he can do a little of everything. Hes very impressive.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Each time I watch Viktor Khryapa play, he impresses me more and more. Pax wrangled in a good one before anyone else knew what hit 'em.


He's Noc with less energy & passion. Like that kid alot.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> He's Noc with less energy & passion. Like that kid alot.


And Younger I believe, Victor may not have the energy and passion like Noc but WHO DOES?!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Viktor hustles his a$$ off. He doesn't do anything extremely well, but he does pretty much everything decently (rebounds, defends, mixes it up inside, gets his hands on loose balls and deflections, hits the 15'-20' with fair consistency). He's a matchup problem, and I like it. He's not thin and can afford to bang around a little under the hoop. Smart player.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> And Younger I believe, Victor may not have the energy and passion like Noc but WHO DOES?!


NOBODY, that's what makes Noc special


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

where is the darn boxscores?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Man, I am impressed about what I have read about Tyrus. I really feel like he could be playing starter type minutes near the end of the year at PF. I can see him giving us a good 12 + 7 throughout the year. I am disappointed so far with Thabo, but its only the preseason. I hope he can find his shot, but as long as these rookies are aggressive and attack the basket (something the rest of our team rarely does), it'll open things up. 

Thank You Isiah.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Man, I am impressed about what I have read about Tyrus. I really feel like he could be playing starter type minutes near the end of the year at PF. I can see him giving us a good 12 + 7 throughout the year. I am disappointed so far with Thabo, but its only the preseason. I hope he can find his shot, but as long as these rookies are aggressive and attack the basket (something the rest of our team rarely does), it'll open things up.
> 
> Thank You Isiah.


During the summer leagues, people were proclaiming Thabo the STARTING 2....now that he's going thru the motion, they wanna dog him.

Sef hasn't be GREAT but his Passing game is RIDICULOUS. His court vision is excellent and when he penetrates and breaks down the d, he always finds the open man. We had none of this the last 2-3 years.

Right now, he isn't confident in his shot but he's really good at penetrating and drawing contact.

He'll be fine, people are just overreacting, not only here, but at realgm too


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> During the summer leagues, people were proclaiming Thabo the STARTING 2....now that he's going thru the motion, they wanna dog him.
> 
> Sef hasn't be GREAT but his Passing game is RIDICULOUS. His court vision is excellent and when he penetrates and breaks down the d, he always finds the open man. We had none of this the last 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


do you have links to these articles on realgm where they dog thabo after only so little action?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> do you have links to these articles on realgm where they dog thabo after only so little action?


Just on the Bulls board. I can't pinpoint 1 thread, but pretty much any game thread they've dogged him.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Correction

Tyrus has 2 blks, according to KU's website


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> Just on the Bulls board. I can't pinpoint 1 thread, but pretty much any game thread they've dogged him.


thats just annoying to totally dog a player whos only just starting to play against real nba opposition. clearly people take time to adjust to nba quality play..

i think he'll have a quality season. though between thabo and T.T, Tyrus has really shown alot just by his excitable play and energy.

Big Ben, T.T, Noc, Thabo, Hinrich. That would be a defensive pestering line up.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> thats just annoying to totally dog a player whos only just starting to play against real nba opposition. clearly people take time to adjust to nba quality play..
> 
> i think he'll have a quality season. though between thabo and T.T, Tyrus has really shown alot just by his excitable play and energy.
> 
> Big Ben, T.T, Noc, Thabo, Hinrich. That would be a defensive pestering line up.


Tyrus is RIDICULOUS defensively, it's crazy. Did you see how he harassed that kid into two straight turnovers in the 4th? I think he's gonna be the next Kirilenko/Josh Smith type of forward.

Hakim Warrick & Stromile Swift are the worst comparisons I've heard about him thus far. I'm not going to bad mouth Warrick cause he still has room for improvement but Swift? Please, Tyrus is already better than him.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

None of the rookies were anything special early in the year 2 years ago. Also, if you weren't a bandwagoner and remember Kirk in his first games, you'll have visions of cross court passes going into the crowd dancing in your head. Nothing to worry about, although I guess with Thabo it's because he was supposed to bring something with his Europe experience but I think he'll adjust


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> None of the rookies were anything special early in the year 2 years ago. Also, if you weren't a bandwagoner and remember Kirk in his first games, you'll have visions of cross court passes going into the crowd dancing in your head. Nothing to worry about, although I guess with Thabo it's because he was supposed to bring something with his Europe experience but I think he'll adjust


LOL I remember Kirk being absolutely HORRID in the preseason. Hell even a few games into the regular season also.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus is going to be special. He's already better than Josh Smith, that comparison should be thrown out the window. Its hard to pinpoint what his comparison is, he's unique. He can definitely play the 4 on defense, but not quite yet on offense. He has a nice jumpshot, and wow, I've never seen a player as quick as him, and that can just explode like he does, he's amazing. It won't show completely this year, he's definitely will be ready to contribute from the get go, but imagine when he gets some more upper body strength, and those attempted dunks he tried to do where he couldn't get the dunk off and instead just went to the line turn into some major posterizations because he's too strong for the other player! 

Paxson's eye for talent is amazing. Eddie Basden and Mario Austin appear to be the only guys not panning out out of his picks. But damn, Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, Chris Duhon, Andres Nocioni, Tyrus Thomas, Thabo Sefolosha, Viktar Khryapa, its amazing he's been able to fleece these guys onto the team for so little/through the draft. 

No wonder Skiles rotation can be so deep, because everyones so freaking good.

Yeah, Thabo wasn't entirely great out there, but once there is some cohesiveness offensively between the team, Thabo should probaly be made into the main point guard, he is just amazing with the ball, probaly already on Nash's and Kidds level, or very close to that already. He just needs to get some rhythm on the rest of his offensive game. Wow. Its so great that we got Tyson Chandler off the team, those Thabo passes would be bouncing off Chandlers back or head or something if he was still on the team, nice to see no dropped passes today.

Khryapa, he did remind me of Nocioni, he's more of a slow footed Nocioni. I didn't think he'd have that type of range, and he is good on defense too. He's a bit bigger than Nocioni, probaly Songaila's size, only he's more athletic, has more range, and plays better defense than Songaila, and was probaly stronger as well.

I'm excited.

So the rotation will probaly include:

Kirk Hinrich
Ben Gordon
Chris Duhon
Thabo Sefolosha
Andres Nocioni
Luol Deng
Viktar Khryapa
Tyrus Thomas
PJ Brown
Ben Wallace
Malik Allen

With Barett, Schenscher, and Hawk getting some spot minutes.

Wow, I'm excited for this team, they're going to be good.

Luol Deng too, it didn't translate in todays game, but dude is huge. He looks full powerforward size, damn, guy is looking strong. Wow. This is going to be an exciting year. Ben Wallace scared the **** out of some guys just by being there in the lane, and they ended up traveling. Its so nice, last year, we were a liability offensively and defensively downlow, and Ben, PJ, and Tyrus patrolled the paint very well! We have a really good rebounding team now too, I guess Barett, Duhon, Schenscher, and Sweetney are the only bad rebounders on the team now, and the first two don't even matter in terms of rebounds too much. Wow, were going to be good.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Tyrus is going to be special. He's already better than Josh Smith, that comparison should be thrown out the window. Thabo should probaly be made into the main point guard, he is just amazing with the ball, probaly already on Nash's and Kidds level, or very close to that already.


 :no: 

Tyrus isn't on Josh's level yet. Not saying he can't get there but Josh has been putting up incredible statlines against NBA competition for the last two years. It was encouraging watching Tyrus challenge Rashard today. I think he forced him into a turnover. don't remember but he played him hard.

Thabo's a great passer, but Nash & Kidd?! :no:


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

TYRUS THOMAS today

13 pts 8 boards 3 assists 3 steals 2 blocks, only 1 turnover but 5 fouls

in 25 mins

so sexy. We can see the shawn marion already


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Very nice statline from the rook.

The only part about the game that bothered me today is, Tyrus had atleast 4 EASY lob's he could of caught. He pointed up and everything and nobody had the confidence to throw it SMH. He could of been sitting on about 19 pts instead of 13.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Anyone else having problems with the game highlights on bulls.com?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

SALO said:


> Anyone else having problems with the game highlights on bulls.com?


Nope, I got it to work just fine. I assume the video quality was poor because they weren't playing at an NBA arena, but it was still good. I wish someone would post some highlights on the board.
*cough*SpongyFungy*cough* :biggrin:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Uploading the nba.com highlights right now so if anyone is interested they will be up shortly to download


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> Nope, I got it to work just fine. I assume the video quality was poor because they weren't playing at an NBA arena, but it was still good. I wish someone would post some highlights on the board.
> *cough*SpongyFungy*cough* :biggrin:


When I click on the highlights I get a message that says, "The page you attempted to access does not exist on our servers."


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

SALO said:


> When I click on the highlights I get a message that says, "The page you attempted to access does not exist on our servers."


Yeh i got that too my upload is nearly finished mate you will be able to download it and keep it in a few minutes, its nearly done


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Download link here you go
Chicago Sonics Highlights NBA.com 
:cheers:


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

OziBull said:


> Download link here you go
> Chicago Sonics Highlights NBA.com
> :cheers:


thanks! downloading now. :greatjob: 

anyone know why i get the error message when i click the highlights? last season i could watch the highlights without a problem.


edit: just finished watching the highlights. wallace with the dribble drive all the way from 3 pt territory for the dunk. :clap:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

OziBull said:


> Yeh i got that too my upload is nearly finished mate you will be able to download it and keep it in a few minutes, its nearly done


How were you able to download it, so you could upload it? I sometimes have trouble having the NBA.com Media Player load. Just wanting to know if there was a way to bypass it sometimes, and just download the media clip.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The most logical reason you're getting a "can't find this page on our servers" page, is because the video isn't finished. Like NBA.com doesn't have the page up yet, but they make a link to a dead url, until they load up the video. That's probably why you're getting that message.

If it's for some other reason, then I don't know what it is. Sorry.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Loved the extra bit added on the end


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> How were you able to download it, so you could upload it? I sometimes have trouble having the NBA.com Media Player load. Just wanting to know if there was a way to bypass it sometimes, and just download the media clip.


i second that, how are you able to download and save the video clips to your actual computer so you can view them any time afterwards? because there are always some highlights that you wouldn't mind saving for viewing another time..

is there a particular program that you use, help us out?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeh guys no worries ill help you out just give me a second, i have had this program that has saved me heaps! I cant remember where i found it but yeah its great. Ill start a thread with it , it might be useful.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

OziBull said:


> Yeh guys no worries ill help you out just give me a second, i have had this program that has saved me heaps! I cant remember where i found it but yeah its great. Ill start a thread with it , it might be useful.


cheers! thanks for that.. much appreciated if you could help us out.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thread is up mate


----------



## josephnba (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the highlights :banana: 

nba.com SUCKS!!! No box scores, no recap  

GO KIRK, GO LUOL, GO BULLS!!!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Many happy returns for Hinrich at Kansas 



> LAWRENCE, Kan. -- There were only a couple of times Kirk Hinrich was truly comfortable as he returned to his college campus during the weekend.
> 
> One was when he spent Saturday night with friends. The other was when he was assigned the same locker-room cubicle at legendary Allen Fieldhouse that he had during his Kansas career.
> 
> ...






> NOTES: Nick Collison's No. 4 is one of the 28 Kansas numbers retired and hanging in the rafters of Allen Fieldhouse. Hinrich has not had his No. 12 so honored.
> 
> ''They told me I had to wait five years,'' said Hinrich, who did not reach any of the requirements to immediately qualify. Collison qualified by winning a national player of the year award.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

SALO said:


> thanks! downloading now. :greatjob:
> 
> anyone know why i get the error message when i click the highlights? last season i could watch the highlights without a problem.
> 
> ...


I didn't watch the game so I don't know the whole story. But based on the clip, our team showed great ball movements. And that's something we don't see much last year. Did you guys see Sef's passing? The clip was the first time I saw Sef in action. And I think, if there's one thing that this kid is very good at, it's passing the ball finding the open man. He looked very comfortable doing it. He seemed to just react automatically when he saw an open man. A long unselfish big guard who excels at passing the ball is just what we need to win more games.

I'm excited!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

OziBull said:


> Download link here you go
> Chicago Sonics Highlights NBA.com
> :cheers:


If any of you are looking for example of our rookies struggling to learn team defense check out Wilkens' dunk at the 1:04 mark. Thabo pushes Wilkens baseline into the Schensch but doesnt' corner him on the side and completely close off the passing lane. Meanwhile, Tyrus Thomas doesn't switch to cover Schench's man in the paint. Luke senses that his man is being left open (which he is both by lapses from Tyrus and Thabo) and tries to retreat; everything else falls apart. I love watching how team orientated NBA defense can be.


----------

